# Record stores in Brizzle...tell me!



## pinkychukkles (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm off to Brizzle this Friday, I'm not so interested in record stores selling purely new music [on vinyl please] as that generally means in this day & age of the internet that they don't have much stock and the chances they would have anything that I would want to buy are very slim. However, if they have vast amoutns of back catalogue material then that's better but tbh I would rather find a store that was almost purely secondhand with thousands of records across all genres. So - any suggestions, please slap 'em up 

I'm gonna re-post this in the Music forum for MAXIMUM response from de vinyl junkies  see this thread.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 18, 2006)

there's a few on the glocester road, a plastic wax i think, and a 'vinyl exchange in manchester' style one a bit further up. Start at the arches and walk up the gloucester road keeping to the right, plastc wax a few shops up, other one round the hobgoblin pub sort of area.

Think there's a massive warehouse one on the outskirts somewhere i'vve seen on the web, dunno where tho. Best one was the one that used to be on the triabgle, but that went a few years back now.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 18, 2006)

There is a nice one in Clifton, in the Arcade. Don't remember what it's called but it's near the back.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jul 18, 2006)

Payback records in St Nicholas Market for reggae, funk and soul music. Vinyl only!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 18, 2006)

Big up yer decks! Thanks for all the suggestions so far, am noting them down.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 18, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Payback records in St Nicholas Market for reggae, funk and soul music. Vinyl only!



forgot about that, yeah, it's really good. There also used to be nubian records in st pauls, but that went too. What is it with bristol and good record shops, all shutting (imperial music too!).


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't think it's just Bristol, nationwide I would say. Smallfish just closed down in the last week here in London (a very friendly shop for electronica) but survives now online...and that's the trend. For a physical record shops to survive I believe they all need an online presence _coupled_ with a good reputation in the local area amongst the vinyl junkies. I hold my hand up, for _new_ material (mainly house, techno etc) I shop almost exclusively online (at www.juno.co.uk) since when I go to record shops that sell just new stuff, the ratio of something worth buying to utter dirge is so bad that I'll maybe buy 1 record out of listening to over 50! Plus I dislike the 'hard sell' that the counter staff in _some_ record stores give you, I prefer making up my own mind by listening to the samples on juno.

However, nothing beats just browsing vast amounts of vinyl (secondhand & new) if the shop has it, one reason why I will always return to the Exchanges in London. I look forward to stumbling across some top tunes for knock-down prices this Friday, thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## 3_D (Jul 19, 2006)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

> Best one was the one that used to be on the triabgle, but that went a few years back now.


Revolver, yeah that was the best record shop ever. They even set up their own indie label at one time, remember them putting out the Talisman singles and I think Bear Hackenbush's band, the Lunatic Fringe.

As said, Gloucester Road is favourite for vinyl and Plastic Wax has a shedload of wierd & wonderful stuff. Also a bit further up on the same side, Rooted Records specialise in vinyl, particularly dub/reggae, hiphop & d&B.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 19, 2006)

Oooh.  I'm gonna make the trip over one of these days and dredge them all for classics.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 19, 2006)

3_D said:
			
		

> Revolver, yeah that was the best record shop ever. They even set up their own indie label at one time, remember them putting out the Talisman singles and I think Bear Hackenbush's band, the Lunatic Fringe.



That's the one, didn't know they had a label at one point too. They used to rinse a friend of mine, he'd go in there browsing and the old knowledgable guy behind the counter would talk him into a hundred quid's worth of rare 60's psychadelia. Always top stuff though, money well spent.


----------



## Myopic Visionary (Jul 22, 2006)

There is a vinyl record shop in old market next door to Electric Ladyland, the guitar and combo shop, mainly rock and roll, but an eclectic selection in the racks.

He's got some r n r gems all around the shop walls, + a lambretta scooter in the shop window.

Disc n Tape is closing down very soon, up the gloucester rd, everything at 50% off marked price.

Another record shop further up near cash converters, dance and reggae dub me thinks!

Good Hunting.

M V


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions - didn't have that much time for serious record browsing in the end. Found Plastic Wax and the others on Gloucester Road. Bang Bang on Colston Road has closed down it seems. Thanks again.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 25, 2006)

Admittedly nothing official yet, but I'm hearing a lot of rumours that Replay has just gone into liquidation.  

Their Bath shop shut down a few months ago, and I don't know whether, if true, this latest rumour means one or both of the remaining Bristol branches will be shutting.  (Maybe the plan is to concentrate on the internet/mail order side of things?)

Another one bites the dust?...


----------



## placid (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah.  i think the rumours are true..


----------



## JoePolitix (Jul 26, 2006)

Bristol used to the bomb for record shops - who remembers Purple Penguin, Backyard, Giant, Eat the Beat, Breakbeat Culture, that dub specialist on Cheltnam road who's name evades me, Imperial Music, that propa bristol one on the triangle, I forget it's name. All RIP  

Fucking kids with their downloaded MP3s!


----------



## JoePolitix (Jul 26, 2006)

placid said:
			
		

> yeah.  i think the rumours are true..



NOOOOOO! That means it just Rooted left (Chemical doesn't count). And how long will that last?


----------



## JoePolitix (Jul 26, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> that propa bristol one on the triangle, I forget it's name.



I've just read through the posts - revolver records that's it! There also used to be a brilliant little record stall in BS8 on Park Street.

Replay used to have an empire. Who remembers when they owned the Horsefair? Four shops in total - Replay Records, Replay Dance (and Replay tickets), Replay Clothing and Replay equipment (there was also ten fifteen right next to them - which has since moved to gloucester rd, shut down again, renamed and opened up in a pathetically small shop under a different name)

They also had a shop in Bedminster (north road I think it was). Now the record shop scene is even more dire than the club scene (why the fuck are we only spared the shitty Acadamy?)


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Admittedly nothing official yet, but I'm hearing a lot of rumours that Replay has just gone into liquidation.
> 
> Their Bath shop shut down a few months ago, and I don't know whether, if true, this latest rumour means one or both of the remaining Bristol branches will be shutting.  (Maybe the plan is to concentrate on the internet/mail order side of things?)
> 
> Another one bites the dust?...


The bath one is aparently re-opening as "drop" records, but the signs been in the window for at least a month and nothing's happened.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 14, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Bristol used to the bomb for record shops - who remembers Purple Penguin, Backyard, Giant, Eat the Beat, Breakbeat Culture, that dub specialist on Cheltnam road who's name evades me, Imperial Music, that propa bristol one on the triangle, I forget it's name. All RIP
> 
> Fucking kids with their downloaded MP3s!



Breakbeat Culture...those were the days. Used ot be at the back of Cushti Clothing, then moved up the road if I remember. Always used ot be a good place to meet up in days gone by. Memories...


----------

